# Łódź - one of the largest cities in Poland



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

It was second largest polish city but now in Kraków there are probably more inhabitants.
In the 1823–1873 period, the city's population doubled every ten years. (fast development of textile industry) Łódź was small town in the XVIIth century.


Boat City in Poland 









about the city:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%81%C3%B3d%C5%BA

Kościuszki Avenue, NBP (Polish National Bank)









al.Kościuszki/Zielona Street









Gdańska Street









Zielona Street (Green Street)



























Kosciuszki Avenue/Zielona Street



























Struga Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Orthodox Alexander Nevsky Cathedral after renovation*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Moniuszki Street*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Narutowicza Street




































New Philharmonic


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Izrael Poznański's Palace*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

more pictures of the palace


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Manufaktura in former Poznański's factory is one of the biggest malls in Europe (27 ha)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Manufaktura*


----------



## suriyawong (Apr 16, 2007)

Great thread kay:

But it isn't Grand Hotel 








It was a building of Ludwik Geyer's Stock Society (_Towarzystwo Akcyjne Ludwika Geyera)_), now it's some bank.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ Thank You, now it's correct


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

more from Manufaktura


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street - one of the longest commercial thoroughfares in Europe (4.9 km)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Piotrkowska Street*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Poland has such a nice architecture, but unfortunately it gets mostly RUINED by all the visual pollution in most of the buildings. Haven't any laws on this subject been discussed over there? The cities would be so much more beautiful.

However, the pics are still nice and the city looks good overall! By the way, how do you actually pronounce Lodz with all those marks in the consonants?


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

hmm... it's some thing like - "woo-ch ", i don't know how to read it


----------



## Depotmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

"wootsh"


----------



## suriyawong (Apr 16, 2007)

schmidt said:


> By the way, how do you actually pronounce Lodz with all those marks in the consonants?


How?  Well, it's good reason to show it. It's something like that:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, so that L is a W actually!


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

beautiful architecture, specially the Izrael Posnanski Palace. The city looks a bit deteriorate, but as long as Poland becomes richer as an EU member Lodz will look more like central and western european cities. kay:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

typical poland city, very nice


----------



## marillion (Jul 21, 2006)

nice place to visit!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for comments next pictures:















































Cathedral



























Richter's villa


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Źródliska Park


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Freedom Square


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Lodz Or "WOOTCH" is a really nice city and the 19th century town architechture is still intact though its in heavy need of some hardcore restoration and revitalisation, last time i went there it was sad to see the buildings in such a terrible state. Polands Manchester deserves better.....


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Gdańska Street


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

^^^^ that's what I call black shit. What is that pollution? A friend's grandma lives in Krakow near Nowa Huta and her blok was very black on the side facing nowa huta. The grandma living there told me that it use to be worse. Gotta love communist environmental policies, or lack thereof.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Cracovia said:


> Lodz Or "WOOTCH" is a really nice city and the 19th century town architechture is still intact though its in heavy need of some hardcore restoration and revitalisation, last time i went there it was sad to see the buildings in such a terrible state. Polands Manchester deserves better.....


Today it's propably the ugliest big city in Poland hno:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Dąbrowskiego Street



























Jaracza Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Rewolucji Street


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

Manufaktura should be the prettest shopping mall I ever saw :yes:

really really nice shopping.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ 27 hectars


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Today's banner is from Łódź so I'll post new pics here


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beautiful* cities :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ This city is very beautiful but thousands of buildings need renovation


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Like in every city in Poland


----------



## dawidny (Jan 5, 2007)

Łódź


----------

